# Art > Art & Art History >  Help: Pyramidal/Trigonal composition

## tomfyhr

Could someone explain the usage of the pyramidal or trigonal composition in work of art? Which purpose does a triangle-composition serve? 

Please refer to sources in your answer and usage examples of paintings that provides this effect, if possible. 

Thank you on beforehand!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

I'd wager there are countless number of artists that have used "triangles" in the broad sense of the geometric term, whether they be apparent in the completed work or used as a tool in ordering a composition, behind the scenes so to speak.

Here's a quirky example from our friend Mr. Schlemmer an his colleagues at the Bauhaus..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87jErmplUpA

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Could someone explain the usage of the pyramidal or trigonal composition in work of art? Which purpose does a triangle-composition serve? 
> 
> Please refer to sources in your answer and usage examples of paintings that provides this effect, if possible. 
> 
> Thank you on beforehand!


Such pyramids were constructed by ancient aliens (in gorilla suits) whose eternal mission it was to make students to do their own homework assignments.

----------

